# A couple of packages showed up today



## Sowsage (Jul 10, 2020)

This stuff is been all over social media so I figured I'd give it a shot. Wannarub. Honestly I baught it because the commercial is hilarious. And because it's a American company started by a veteran. The other rub I baught is the hard core carnivore. I've seen used here alot. I know 

 TNJAKE
. Has good things to say about it so I ordered a couple bottles to try out. 
I see some good grub in my future!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 10, 2020)

Hmmm. Never heard of the wannabe rub. Don't have any social media. Gonna check it out though. Check out code 3 spices.....also veteran owned and great stuff. As far as the black goes.....did you smell it? Lol. Delicious. Gunpowder steaks in your future


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 10, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Hmmm. Never heard of the wannabe rub. Don't have any social media. Gonna check it out though. Check out code 3 spices.....also veteran owned and great stuff. As far as the black goes.....did you smell it? Lol. Delicious. Gunpowder steaks in your future


Jake I'll see if I can upload the video. And I'll check out the code 3 stuff for sure!


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 10, 2020)

Here it is....


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 10, 2020)

Lmao how could you not buy that. And I need a flamethrower.


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 10, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Lmao how could you not buy that. And I need a flamethrower.


I need one too! Lol!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 10, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Lmao how could you not buy that. And I need a flamethrower.


Lol


----------



## desertlites (Jul 10, 2020)

Love it.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jul 10, 2020)

I have the hardcore in my amazon cart about to order it now. Seen good things about it


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 10, 2020)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> I have the hardcore in my amazon cart about to order it now. Seen good things about it


I have several threads using it. You won't be disappointed


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jul 11, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> I have several threads using it. You won't be disappointed


 
I think it was your post that got me to lol it up. You did up some good looking steaks


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 11, 2020)

Thanks Brian


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 19, 2020)

Last night


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 19, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> View attachment 454639
> View attachment 454640
> 
> Last night


Looks real good jake,. I got a butt on about an hour ago with the wannarub. I'll update how it comes out.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 19, 2020)

Nice let me know how it tastes. I have a butt smoking also


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 19, 2020)

4 hour mark. Color looks good with this rub. I'll be wrapping this one though due to not getting it in until 9am.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 19, 2020)

Looking good


----------



## Danabw (Jul 19, 2020)

What I got out of that ad is that I really want my own lemur.  ;-)


----------



## BC Buck (Aug 7, 2020)

Sold me with the girls.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 7, 2020)

Nice lookin' cooks guys!

LIKE!

John


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 13, 2020)

I recently picked up a bottle of hardcore after reading tnjakes threads and seeing pictures. And other than for my wife’s steak it will be no more Montreal for me. This hardcore is all I’ll be using. From now on. Jake have you tried it in anything else?


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 13, 2020)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> I recently picked up a bottle of hardcore after reading tnjakes threads and seeing pictures. And other than for my wife’s steak it will be no more Montreal for me. This hardcore is all I’ll be using. From now on. Jake have you tried it in anything else?


Lol stuffs amazing huh? I've only used it on steak. I think 

 Sowsage
 tried it on a burger. Glad you like the stuff


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 13, 2020)

Must be pretty good and popular. Shelves are always empty. May have to online it to try it.


----------

